# Craftsman Router 315-25070 User Manual



## cpgray (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm new to this forumand am trying to locate where I can obtain a copy of the User Manual for my Craftsman router Model 315-25070? Anyone have a hint? Thanks.
cpgray


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did you check our router reference section? I only keep track of Bosch routers for the forums so I am not sure if we have one or not. I believe there is a link there to find other Craftsman manuals.


----------



## cpgray (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out!!


----------



## juststarting (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you find a user manual for the router?


----------



## juststarting (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know what automotive bulb will fit this router without going through Sears and their $9 shipping? I tried a couple of bulbs but the collar on the bulb prevented it from going deep enough to engage.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

juststarting said:


> Anyone know what automotive bulb will fit this router without going through Sears and their $9 shipping? I tried a couple of bulbs but the collar on the bulb prevented it from going deep enough to engage.


My older Craftsman, a different model #, took a GE 1004. Not sure if yours would be the same or not.


----------



## juststarting (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Brass Maven (Nov 20, 2011)

*Link to PDF of Manual*

Here you go:

"http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=614"


(Cut and paste into your browser, cannot post links yet.)

BMaven


----------



## juststarting (Jan 13, 2009)

BrianS Thanks for the bulb number GE1004. Worked like a charm. $2.25 shipped compared to Sears $2.61 and $8.95 shipping.
Thanks again


----------



## Ken Ken (Mar 19, 2012)

*craftsman router bulb replacement*

craftsman router bulb replacement 
I bought a sylvania 1004 at autozone 
it is a perfect replacement for the craftsman router bulb
(it also good for a 1967 PLYMOUTH Belvedere)


----------

